# new kernel, ASUS_OLED (hardware support) removed [solved]

## Roman_Gruber

Hi.

Just realized that my fancy OLED in my notebook does not work anymore.

This is the hardware: http://asusg50oled.sourceforge.net/

My previous kernel contains this folder:

```
/usr/src/linux-3.10.22-gentoo/drivers/staging/asus_oled

```

My current kernel does not have the ASUS_OLED anymore in DEVICE DRIVERS / staging drivers section.

```
/usr/src/linux-3.12.5-gentoo/drivers/staging/
```

Well this oled had forever drivers on sourceforge which I had to manually always make a module and later was included in the linux kernel in staging drivers. It seems this support was dropped. WEll the notebook my ASUS G70Sg is 4 years old, but still working.

My question:

Is it just enough to copy this ASUS_OLED folder from a backup or an older kernel to the current kernel and than make the kernel as usual or do I need to do something else / consider something else?

E.g I haven*t tried so far. Of course I will check if it is in the right place.

```
cp --recursive /usr/src/linux-3.10.22-gentoo/drivers/staging/asus_oled /usr/src/linux/drivers/staging/ 
```

Are there any considerations so this ASUS_OLED will show up again in the menu when I use 

```
make menuconfig
```

 in /usr/src/linux.

Thank you guys for your answer.Last edited by Roman_Gruber on Tue Dec 24, 2013 3:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## patrix_neo

Just a tip if you haven't consider it before:

If your kernel are from 2.6 - 3.11, this might be your answer:

 *kernel driver data wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ASUS_OLED.html
> 
> 

 

----------

## Hu

This was removed in staging: asus_oled: delete driver by GregKH.  If you are in a position to maintain it, it can be resurrected in the mainline kernel too.  This commit occurred after v3.11 and before v3.12.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Thank you guys.

Interesting comment of the guy:

https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=ca01583539b62729609e0ec8c21c813b75617a21

 *Quote:*   

> If someone shows up with the hardware, and wants to clean it up, this can be easily reverted.

 

Well I have the hardware but I used to program a bit C on Microcontrollers. Kernel Stuff is something totally different. 

Yes I admit the hardware is 4 years old, but I do not see any reason to exchange the notebook.

Bigger 17 Inch screen resolution 1920x1200 (these days only 1920x1080)

T9500 (dual Core penyrn from intel)

Nvidia 9800m GTS (GPU, decent enough for anything here)

2x hdd

And this OLED Display is very useful because you see the time, battery status and anything else when you can program. 

I will e-mail this guy and maybe we can come to some sort of agreement that I will maintain this OLED stuff because I own this hardware and have some knowledge of C, the programming language.

As for now I mark the topic as [solved].

----------

## patrix_neo

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Well I have the hardware but I used to program a bit C on Microcontrollers. Kernel Stuff is something totally different. 
> 
> 

 

I thought it was like going visual basic.  :Smile: 

Good luck though.

----------

## velocity303

Not sure if anyone cares any longer but I was able to work around and get the module to install from source by modifying the following lines in asus_oled.c

First...

```
err("Error creating " ASUS_OLED_UNDERSCORE_NAME " class"); 

```

change to 

```
pr_err("Error creating " ASUS_OLED_UNDERSCORE_NAME " class");
```

then...

```
err("Error creating class version file");

```

change to

```
pr_err("Error creating class version file");

```

and finally...

```
err("usb_register failed. Error number %d", retval);

```

change to 

```
pr_err("usb_register failed. Error number %d", retval);

```

After this the SVN version found here worked just fine.

svn co svn://svn.berlios.de/lapsus/asus_oled/trunk asus_oled

Glad to have my OLED back!  :Smile: 

----------

